# Frage zu getContent unter jdom



## tmjuk (9. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und fange gerade mit Java an. 

Als Studierquelle habe ich "Java ist auch eine Insel" und natürlich das Internet verwendet.
Und da wird probiert bis es dann klappt.
Nun wollte ich mich auch mit XML auseinandersetzen. Also XML aus Datei einlesen, Wurzelknoten finden,
Kinder finden usw. geht alles wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Nun bin ich da auf eine Sache gestossen, welche mir seltsam erscheint.
Ich habe den Wurzelknoten als Element und möchte nun das mir via
wurzelknoten.getContent()
eine Liste gefüllt wird. Sie wird auch gefüllt, allerdings nur mit den direkten Kindern des Wurzelknotens. Soweit ich das allerdings verstanden habe, sollen doch alle untergeordneten Elemente wiedergegeben werden. Oder irre ich mich da?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten
Bis bald Torsten


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Feb 2011)

Also ich würde die API Doc, wo folgendes steht


			
				http://www.jdom.org/docs/apidocs/index.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> This returns the full content *of the element* as a List which may contain objects of type Text, Element, Comment, ProcessingInstruction, CDATA, and EntityRef.


so interpretieren, dass es eben wirklich ALLES liefert (Elemente, Text, CDATA etc,) aber eben nur VON DIESEM einem Element. Wenn du nun den Rest auch willst, müsstest du dir eben von dne zurückgelieferten Elementen auch wieder die Kinder holen etc.. Um deine Frage zu beantworten (ohne es wirklich zu wissen) würde ich sagen du irrst dich hier


----------



## tmjuk (9. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ja das habe ich befürchtet.
Schade eigentlich, dass es eine solche Funktion noch nicht gibt.
Na gut, dann muss ich eben was Eigenes Rekursives bauen.

Vielen Dank
Torsten


----------



## Noctarius (9. Feb 2011)

Welchen Sinn sollte es haben alle Children inkl. der rekursiven Kindknoten haben? Was hast du denn vor, bzw was willst du dann mit dieser Liste machen?


----------



## tmjuk (9. Feb 2011)

Einträge suchen, bearbeiten usw.
Meine Annahme war eben, das es dafür vielleicht schon was fertig gebautes gibt.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Feb 2011)

Mit XPath könntest du jedes Element unterhalb von Knoten X holen


----------



## tmjuk (10. Feb 2011)

Danke. So weit war ich wohl noch nicht vorgedrungen
Werde natürlich fleissig weiter probieren.

Torsten


----------

